# Hi all: Trying to establish age of boat part



## Pete 2009 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm new here.

I'm trying to put an approximate year on when this might have been made.

I am trying to establish if this may have been from a trade ship, a large iron barque (The Nokomis) of about 1,500 tonnes that was wrecked in 1884, with the loss of 15 lives. 

It was found on the shore where the boat was wrecked.

Im guessin that it is probably from a wooden vessel, perhaps a large clinker built fishing boat. I found it recentyl on the rocks where the Nokomis went down in rough seas in 1884, was just wondering could it have been from that?

The photo is of the bay where I found it...

Thanks..and best wishes to ye all


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

Looks like a skin fitting from a small(ish) yacht, possibly a cockpit drain or sanitary overboard. Unlikely to be from an iron built vessel.


----------



## Pete 2009 (Dec 1, 2011)

Duncan112 said:


> Looks like a skin fitting from a small(ish) yacht, possibly a cockpit drain or sanitary overboard. Unlikely to be from an iron built vessel.


Thanks Duncan..I'd say you were right...

any comment on the age? makes a great candle holder! 

cheers

pete


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

The two "dog's" on the larger flange in my view confirm it is off a wooden hulled vessel as they dig into the wood when the nut is tightened against the Hull joint/Hull to prevent it all turning. It's one of those design's that have not changed over the year's (barring for the thread possibly and it's not Plastic), as it was "fit for purpose" it is difficult to age it.


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

I think Geordie Chief is on the right trail as many a wooden sailing ships had these plugs in their hulls along with being copper plated. When they scrapped the old boats they would burn them and then salvage the plugs and copper.

John.


----------



## Pete 2009 (Dec 1, 2011)

John Rogers said:


> I think Geordie Chief is on the right trail as many a wooden sailing ships had these plugs in their hulls along with being copper plated. When they scrapped the old boats they would burn them and then salvage the plugs and copper.
> 
> John.


Thanks John...: )


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

First of all welome to the site Pete .
It is certainly from a wooden hull as mentioned before and from the apparent size iot seems to be a 1 1/2 inch or 2 " overboard discharge ; perhaps from a bilge pump overboard dicharge or a cockpit drain as mentioned by Duncan .
The material by its color seems to be copper alloy rather than brass which in my mind dates it as being quite old .
You could have the material checked which would give the composition which may help in dating .

Regards Derek


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

A very belated greetings *Pete* to *SN*. Bon voyage.


----------



## Pete 2009 (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks lads

It has a fascinating vibe about it, I wish it could talk, it has a permanent place on my coffee table. I dont think that any piece of a motor vehicle could have pride of place there ! : ) 

Thanks again...

Pete


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

It could have been the overboard discharge from the Heads(*))


----------



## Pete 2009 (Dec 1, 2011)

Geordie Chief /Chadburn...thats not good is it! (LOL) hahaha!!


----------



## reefpilot (Aug 1, 2006)

Pete 2009 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new here.
> 
> ...


----------



## reefpilot (Aug 1, 2006)

It looks like a gas cigarette lighter; probably a Bic.


----------

